# Our Tree Is Up!



## AirForceWife7

Put our tree up last Friday & am soooo excited for Christmas! Only 25 days left as of today! :D

Feel free to share pics of your Christmas Tree :flow:

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/DSCN2589.jpg

https://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm56/Kelseyx71/DSCN2583.jpg

Sorry for the crappy picture quality, but I'm soooo excited! :dance:


----------



## emmylou92

Looks lovely, and ya for no tinsel I hate that stuff, looks beautiful.

We are going for a real tree this year! Just have to find the right one!


----------



## AirForceWife7

Oh why thank you! We almost got a real one this year, they were huuuuge! :D


----------



## emmylou92

apparently the one's in England this year are s*&t because we haven't had enough frost, so all the needles are falling off :dohh:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

heres mine
sorry for the crappy pictures :( a camera is on my santa list
 



Attached Files:







11302011_001_.jpg
File size: 75.9 KB
Views: 18









11302011_003_.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## x__amour

https://img195.imageshack.us/img195/4773/29102024510708290291019.jpg

Here's Tori's tree in her room and then our family tree! :xmas12:


----------



## emmylou92

Too cute,

I love Tori's tree, The family tree looks great too!

and QuintinsMommy (Rome, am I right?) that's the best white Christmas tree i've seen. Looks fabby


----------



## 17thy

This is our second Christmas on our own (and Emerald's second Christmas). 

This was last years tree on xmas day:
https://oi42.tinypic.com/30lj86o.jpg


And this year's tree (now that my daughter can actually enjoy it): 

https://oi42.tinypic.com/15chfdy.jpg

Oh, also since we don't have a chimney this is how we hung our stockings hehe.

[IMG]https://i43.tinypic.com/6f9pqc.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AirForceWife7

Aww such cute trees everyone! I love Tori's baby tree, if I put one in Brenna's room it would be in pieces within 5 minutes :haha: We are constantly having to peel her off the family one!

EmmyLou- that sucks about the England trees this year :( I hope you guys can find a good one!

I agree Rome, I love your white tree! The red decorations looks good with it :thumbup:


----------



## purple_kiwi

Our tree, I think it might have to many decorations lol but kailee kept wanting more and handing us tons.
 



Attached Files:







328799_10150980909140107_824660106_21954564_1626904141_o.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## rainbows_x

We don't have one yet *sniff* hopefully tomorrow though we will be getting one!


----------



## saitiffeh

My tre picture is also my user pic... only tree I've ever had that I really liked :)


----------



## Burchy314

Aw I love everyones trees! We are getting ours on Sunday :) going to go cut it down ourselves :)


----------



## annawrigley

I need to get a treeeee! This is my tree from 2 Christmases ago (when I was pregnant) And yeah, most of the decorations are chocolate, lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0657.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 24


----------



## sarah0108

Lovely trees!

I cba with one this year :blush:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Ive got my tree up we did it last night but ffs Alfie keeps pulling the decorations off :dohh:


----------



## mayb_baby

Love the trees Mine will be up tomorrow night :D 
Cannot wait to start putting some pressies under it:happydance:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

keely your white tree looks better then mine :haha:


----------



## bbyno1

Ah,some lovely trees!
I need to get mine still. Wanna grt Aliyah a little pink one too


----------



## vaniilla

lovely trees everyone! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

I love Christmas!!! :happydance:

We put our Christmas tree up the day after Thanksgiving :D and will be putting up Christmas decorations this weekend. I am sooo excited.

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385543_2719704872705_1259542930_3124557_902382535_n.jpg

I didn't realize how stupid our skirt looks on the tree, I can't wait to go home to fix it!!


----------



## emmylou92

We are just going to wait a week or two more, I really want a real one and If i cant get one then we are not having one!


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> keely your white tree looks better then mine :haha:

I love yours looks like a candy cane lol I love trees with like just one colour its so pretty and simple. OH wanted a white tree (its taller then him its like 6.5ft) i wanted just blue or purple decorations but no one would let me so we got a mix


----------



## QuintinsMommy

well its gorgeous


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> I love Christmas!!! :happydance:
> 
> We put our Christmas tree up the day after Thanksgiving :D and will be putting up Christmas decorations this weekend. I am sooo excited.
> 
> https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/385543_2719704872705_1259542930_3124557_902382535_n.jpg
> 
> *I didn't realize how stupid our skirt looks on the tree, I can't wait to go home to fix it!!*

:rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

LOL that made me laugh, why does your tree have a skirt?


----------



## x__amour

Anna, do you not use tree skirts? :huh:


----------



## annawrigley

I assume its for real trees to catch the needles? Ive not had a real tree in soooo long and its never been mine so I've probably not noticed :lol: Just found it a funny way of putting it, like Amy's tree had a wonky skirt :p


----------



## AriannasMama

It's just for decoration, our tree is fake and it has a skirt also. 

It's to cover up the metal holder thingy that the tree is in.


----------



## Tanara

_Our Tree is terrible, I cant find where our decorations are  Think I may have lost them when we moved  So dont laugh! 

Ugh 
https://i41.tinypic.com/30uskg8.jpg


Everyone elses Tress are beautiful!! _


----------



## x__amour

Aw, Tanara! Your tree is still beautiful! I hope you can find them!


----------



## amygwen

LOL my parents refuse to get a real christmas tree, so ours is fake. I think the skirt just covers the plastic bottom so it doesn't look fake. lol! I fixed it too right when I got home, it was irritating me all day.


----------



## x__amour

I've never had a real tree. Don't think I could handle one, tbh! 
Also hiiiii Amy! Been wondering where you've been! :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

That's what my parents keep saying LOL, I really really want one.. they're like if you want one, you go buy one and they cost like $50 NO thank you!

Heeeeyyy :hugs: i've been so busy at work LOL, which is when I BNB so I haven't had time to get on. I miss it. Look at you at 10K posts almost. hahaha!


----------



## EllaAndLyla

They sell xmas tree's at the bottom of my road! Ours is going up decemeber 12th, kind of late, but my birthday is the 11th and my dad wants it to be birthday and not christmasy lol x


----------



## AirForceWife7

Beautiful Christmas trees, everyone! :D

As for the skirt thing, we use one to cover up the stand/fakeyness at the bottom of our tree, to make it look more real :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

I can't wait to put up our tree!


----------



## Rhio92

We're not putting ours up till next weekend :( :haha:


----------



## 17thy

Eventually we'll be able to buy a real tree


----------



## Julymom2be

Lovely trees!
Here is my tree!
I'm in love with it haha :haha:

Edit: PICTURE!!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

wow! i love the flowers!!!


----------



## 17thy

Julymom2be said:


> Lovely trees!
> Here is my tree!
> I'm in love with it haha :haha:
> 
> Edit: PICTURE!!!
> 
> View attachment 305952

aw i love the flowers too:xmas9:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Julymom2be... loving your tree! :flower:


----------



## Julymom2be

Thanks everyone!
BTW: don't mind the mess around it, they are all presents that need wrapped yet.
They are white/cream, purple, and silver flowers. they were originally red but i spray painted them :haha:


----------



## AriannasMama

We were visiting my grandma tonight in the nursing home she is in (she had surgery and is there to rehab) anywho, there was a tree in the visiting room, Arianna ran up to it, grabbed one of the ball ornaments, yanked the top part off with her teeth and threw the ball, like you would do with a grenade....lol. We're gonna have to keep her away from our tree when its up :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

AriannasMama said:


> We were visiting my grandma tonight in the nursing home she is in (she had surgery and is there to rehab) anywho, there was a tree in the visiting room, Arianna ran up to it, grabbed one of the ball ornaments, yanked the top part off with her teeth and threw the ball, like you would do with a grenade....lol. We're gonna have to keep her away from our tree when its up :haha:

Quin pulls mine off and yells BALL and throws them :dohh: thank god for plastic


----------



## Julymom2be

QuintinsMommy said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> We were visiting my grandma tonight in the nursing home she is in (she had surgery and is there to rehab) anywho, there was a tree in the visiting room, Arianna ran up to it, grabbed one of the ball ornaments, yanked the top part off with her teeth and threw the ball, like you would do with a grenade....lol. We're gonna have to keep her away from our tree when its up :haha:
> 
> Quin pulls mine off and yells BALL and throws them :dohh: thank god for plasticClick to expand...

:haha: Whenever I'm holding Belle, she likes to grab the bulbs and throw them on the floor. I'm so thankful we don't have glass balls.


----------



## MillyBert

Still need to make 2 angels...

Tree number 1

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img707/7056/67380483136756889767098.th.jpg

Tree number 2

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img194/2926/31383673138656212910499.th.jpg

Tree number 3

Spoiler
https://www.imgplace.com/img684/6238/92384183136756356433818.th.jpg


----------



## EllaAndLyla

One of two of ours is up, next on will be up on Monday xx

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/392240_10151019657025052_585980051_21871599_1330614279_n.jpg


----------



## mayb_baby

My tree
 



Attached Files:







386577_309781425713541_100000450587252_1094119_1695655195_n.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## emyandpotato

Got it today. It's a real tree and smells amazing! We need more decorations yet though.
 



Attached Files:







DSC00584.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## AirForceWife7

^ Pretty!!!! I've always wanted to get a real tree :) x


----------



## Rhio92

I'm doing ours tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Rhio92 said:


> I'm doing ours tomorrow :yipee:

Be sure to post pics! I love seeing everyone's trees .. makes me feel all cheery :haha:


----------



## lauram_92

Ours isn't up yet :(


----------



## Bexxx

I'm all sad I had to get a fake tree this year due to my teeny tiny flat :(
Never had a fake one before, it doesn't drop needles at least !


----------



## lauram_92

Bexxx said:


> I'm all sad I had to get a fake tree this year due to my teeny tiny flat :(
> Never had a fake one before, it doesn't drop needles at least !

We are getting a real one (was free from one of my Mums friends) and I have never had a real one before :rofl: But we don't have a bucket to put it in to put it up yet, so it is lying outside.


----------



## Rhio92

https://i1226.photobucket.com/albums/ee416/Rhiannon_Godden/385131_10150443169012381_519567380_8338646_1636106385_n.jpg

Rubbish picture :dohh: But I did it in red and gold, with all the sentimental things on (the home made ones etc) and it's got a beautiful white angel on top :cloud9:


----------



## AriannasMama

Our tree is up now! The lighting in the 2nd picture sucks, but its decorated exactly the same as it was last year, except now we have all the unbreakable ornaments on the bottom of the tree, last year it didn't matter so much lol.


----------



## we can't wait

Our tree
It's a pretty shitty pic... I can't find my camera cord. :dohh:


Spoiler
https://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/kellyluvsgryff/hearts/IMG06355-20111211-1613.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

WOWWWW so pretty! 
My dad gave me the tree I had a couple of years ago but with weird orange lights so its not that nice :( But at least i didn't have to buy one :haha: (not me in the pics btw!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1397.jpg
File size: 53.5 KB
Views: 7









DSCN2475.jpg
File size: 55.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_1401.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Becca xo

*This is our tree, got a massive one this year for Hayden's first Christmas (crappy picture qauilty though) *


----------

